# Candy



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello my friends,

Here is my latest work...
I call it *"Candy"* because all of this colored layers 

This is my first try, homemade paper micarta...
This material is hard like stone, I spent a lot of time for sanding!
I finished it with CA, saten finish.
Now when is finished I'm pretty happy how my new design fits in hand, and this beauty of course 





























































































Thanks for stopping!
Cheers
E.G.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Excellent job on the micarta. Sweet colors and a great finish. Like the curvy handle and the way finger grooves pop from the black surroundings.

Thanks for sharing 

Tremo


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very well done, looks great!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really nice work E.G.!!!!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Oooh Baby it looks like Candy!  So sweet  Way to go!


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful!! You really have been producing some gorgeous slings recently!!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful! The finish is incredible as well. The layers remind me of a jawbreaker  :


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I dig it! Clean, simple, beautiful!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Man, you guys sure now how to bling out a slingshot and make is sexy.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

With a Bubba Y voice "Saweeeeeeeeeet" 
Cheers


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Do you have any pictures of the making of the micarta?or at least a step by step build a long?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A treat to the eye and a joy to the hand! Sweet!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks good....


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Excellent job on the micarta. Sweet colors and a great finish. Like the curvy handle and the way finger grooves pop from the black surroundings.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> Tremo


I try to keep design simple but again comfortable., Thank you, Tremo 



rockslinger said:


> Very well done, looks great!


Thank you, sir 



Flatband said:


> Really nice work E.G.!!!!!!


Glad you like it 



Can-Opener said:


> Oooh Baby it looks like Candy!  So sweet  Way to go!


Yeah, Thank you master C-O 



Vly62 said:


> Beautiful!! You really have been producing some gorgeous slings recently!!


Thanks mate, I'm very glad that you like my work


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

d3moncow said:


> Beautiful! The finish is incredible as well. The layers remind me of a jawbreaker  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it looks very similar...

Thank you 



Byudzai said:


> I dig it! Clean, simple, beautiful!


I try to keep it "Clean, simple, beautiful", Thanks Byudzai 



brucered said:


> Man, you guys sure now how to bling out a slingshot and make is sexy.


Glad you like it, Thanks 



leon13 said:


> With a Bubba Y voice "Saweeeeeeeeeet"
> Cheers


Ohh, Thanks a lot my friend  :wave:



StretchandEat said:


> Do you have any pictures of the making of the micarta?or at least a step by step build a long?


Unfortunately no, I can't working and taking photos of process (it's very messy), I need somebody to taking pics 
Maybe in future will be "how to" build a long.

Thanks for taking a look


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

flipgun said:


> A treat to the eye and a joy to the hand! Sweet!


Thank you flipgun 



derandy said:


> Looks good....


Thanks 



slingshotnew said:


> Fantastic!!!!


Thank you, sir


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks pretty good!!!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

Is that mi carta , sorry for the spelling I don't use or even know anything about it (including the spelling :wave: )


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2015)

Very good job, the shape and the colors are beautiful


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I've seen a lot of paper micarta but this one is fantastic. The flat pocketable style is accented by a pronounced pinky tang for stabilization. Extremely nice work and extremely nice of you to share it with us! Great job.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> Looks pretty good!!!


Thank you 



MakeSlingshots said:


> Is that mi carta , sorry for the spelling I don't use or even know anything about it (including the spelling :wave: )


Yes, homemade paper micarta 



wad said:


> Very good job, the shape and the colors are beautiful


Glad you like it, Thanks 



Chuck Daehler said:


> I've seen a lot of paper micarta but this one is fantastic. The flat pocketable style is accented by a pronounced pinky tang for stabilization. Extremely nice work and extremely nice of you to share it with us! Great job.


Thank you sir Chuck, glad you like it  :wave:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Did you use neutral color polyester resin or epoxy? Just curious.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Did you use neutral color polyester resin or epoxy? Just curious.


I use epoxy.
I try to work with polyester resin but it stinks awful for me, with epoxy I can work almost in my living room


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, Polyester has a pretty strong odor but it's cheaper. Epoxy is tougher however, a little more flexible than polyester making it better for slingshots I think. I've only used polyester (blue jean micarta) but have used epoxys as a glue on stone. metal, wood and leather for over fifty years not long after it was invented. Stuff I glued fifty years ago is still holding.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, epoxy is flexible and last longer than polyester...

I beleive you, epoxy is amazing stuff, and it is almost everyday in my hands


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow!!!! Really nice micarta I might be thinking up a design after my order is complete. Keep up the good work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

ImEggscellent85 said:


> Wow!!!! Really nice micarta I might be thinking up a design after my order is complete. Keep up the good work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## Oetzi (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice work :wave:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Oetzi said:


> Nice work :wave:


Thanks buddy  :wave:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: Exquisite !!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice! The shape and the colors!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> :wub: :wub: Exquisite !!!!


Thank you, Alf 



noemarc said:


> Very nice! The shape and the colors!


Glad you like it, Thank you


----------



## seppman (Apr 28, 2015)

This is an excellent build! I dig the shape and the curvy handle! Nice job on the micarta and finish aswell! Cool!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

No surprise here. Another beautiful, original SS by E.G.

I'm proud to say I own 4 pieces of E.G.'s work and each one is unique and shows fine craftsmanship. I highly recommend getting your hands on one if you can!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*E.G.*, Beautiful new micarta frame. The colour is very *striking!* I like it.

Comfortably sweet.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

seppman said:


> This is an excellent build! I dig the shape and the curvy handle! Nice job on the micarta and finish aswell! Cool!


Thanks seppman 



BROOKS said:


> No surprise here. Another beautiful, original SS by E.G.
> 
> I'm proud to say I own 4 pieces of E.G.'s work and each one is unique and shows fine craftsmanship. I highly recommend getting your hands on one if you can!


Thanks Brooks 

I'm glad that you like my work  :wave:



Poiema said:


> *E.G.*, Beautiful new micarta frame. The colour is very *striking!* I like it.
> 
> Comfortably sweet.


Thank you Miss Poiema, glad you like it


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, EG! A lot of work went into that. It is gorgeous. :cookie:


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> Wow, EG! A lot of work went into that. It is gorgeous. :cookie:


Yes, it is, but I'm pretty happy with it 

Thank you Dayhiker 

:wave:


----------

